# Huge Pontiled Mucilage



## Jim (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a very unusual umbrella mucilage bottle that I dug recently. We've all seen these pontiled umbrellas with the shouldered shape, but this thing is enormous- It measures 4 1/4" tall and about 3" across the base. When it first popped out, I thought it was an oil lamp, but it has an inward-rolled lip, so it is definitely a bottle.

 I photographed it next to a standard-size (2 1/2") umbrella, which it dwarfs. The big bottle has a round base, but is eight-sided. It was dug in an 1840s-50s context with other ink and glue bottles. Has anyone ever seen one of these in this size?  ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is the base, again with the standard umbrella for size comparison. Please excuse the boxes in the background, I'm in the process of moving one of my bottle cabinets [].  ~Jim


----------



## ktbi (Apr 27, 2009)

I like it Jim...This would be a great go-with.....Ron


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 27, 2009)

wow!  They need a hell of a lot a glue I guess!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe there was an addictive substance in that stuff and they ate it, or used as a topical. hey ya never know thats the 19th century we are talking about .[8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a SB, flintglass, umbrella mucilage that size or larger but have never seen a pontilled one.Good find.


----------



## Just Dig it (Apr 28, 2009)

All that poo fertilized it ..thats my thoughts on how it grew to its immense size [] ..Good looking bottle


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I wonder if there were any that came bigger than this one. The pit it came from also had three pontiled Spalding's Glue bottles and two small, pontiled glue or cement bottles along with a bunch of inks. Somebody liked to write and put things together!  ~Jim


----------

